

Edward Snowden wins Sam Adams award [video] - antoviaque
http://wikileaks.org/Video-Edward-Snowden-wins-Sam.html?

======
ChrisAntaki
From the second video:

"This is not about any sort of particular program. This is about a trend in
the relationship between the governing and the governed, in America. That...
is coming increasingly into conflict with what we expect as a free and
democratic people. If we can't understand the policies and programs of our
government, we can not grant our consent in regulating them."

Link:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZpOrdoVifY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZpOrdoVifY)

------
ChrisAntaki
From the third video:

"And it's led us to a point, in our relationship with the government, where we
have an executive of the Department of Justice, that's unwilling to prosecute
high officials who lied to Congress and the country on camera! But they'll
stop at nothing to persecute someone who told them the truth. And that's a
fundamentally dangerous thing to democracy."

Link:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48zQ7q7VxYI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48zQ7q7VxYI)

------
ChrisAntaki
From the fourth video:

"People all over the world are realizing that these programs don't make us
more safe. They hurt our economy. They hurt our country. They limit our
ability to think, and live, and be creative. To have relationships. To
associate freely. And they're going, "This doesn't make us more safe, this
makes us less safe. It puts us at risk of coming into conflict with our own
government." And there's a far cry, between legal programs, legitimate spying,
legitimate law enforcement, where it's targeted, it's based on reasonable
suspicion, individualized suspicion, and warranted action, and sort of dragnet
mass surveillance that puts entire populations, under sort of an eye that sees
everything, even when it's not needed!"

Link:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyy3Odda33k](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyy3Odda33k)

------
BenderV
In texts for those who prefer (I'm not a native English speaker, so you are
welcome to modify it)

[https://etherpad.mozilla.org/ns9mrG2gpy](https://etherpad.mozilla.org/ns9mrG2gpy)

~~~
ChrisAntaki
Thanks, the videos were rather quiet. I'll help with spelling.

Edit: Thanks DaveJ

------
siculars
What the NSA - and governments around the world - are doing is simply
indefensible. By overplaying their hand, there will be technical solutions
that will be unpredictable and exceedingly more difficult to pierce that will
put real criminals beyond law enforcements reach.

~~~
Zoomla
I am not worried about criminals... they are a danger to everybody else.

~~~
smsm42
In government's eye, at least in the US, you most probably already are a
criminal:

[http://www.amazon.com/Three-Felonies-Day-Target-
Innocent/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Three-Felonies-Day-Target-
Innocent/dp/1594035229)
[http://threefelonies.com/Youtoo/tabid/86/Default.aspx](http://threefelonies.com/Youtoo/tabid/86/Default.aspx)

------
RexRollman
This reminds me: did the White House ever respond to the petition regarding
Snowden? I know it reached the required number of signatures.

~~~
gred
No response as of yet.

[http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/09/25/pardon-
edward...](http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/09/25/pardon-edward-
snowden-petition-ignored-by-white-house-for-3-months)

~~~
justysebitcoin
Ah, great. [http://www.whitehouse.gov/we-the-people-temporarily-
disabled](http://www.whitehouse.gov/we-the-people-temporarily-disabled)

